# Cape Cod in 2009



## DianneL (Aug 1, 2008)

I am in the process of planning a trip to Cape Cod in 2009.  Right now I have a 2-bedroom unit on hold at Brewster Green starting October 2.  The reviews are good and it seems to be in a good location for seeing the area.  We have not been to that area before.  I will need to release or confirm this resort tomorrow.  My questions are:  If you are familiar with the area and the resort, would you confirm or release tomorrow?  Is October 2 too late in the year to travel to the Cape?  We are not really interested in the beach, but in seeing the area and would prefer not to fight the summer crowds.


----------



## ausman (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice resort on the Cape, the II people seem to like it because it is one of the few,  although it is dual affliated.

To my mind, September and early October in NE are often the best times. I'd keep it.


----------



## dwmantz (Aug 1, 2008)

BG is a nice resort on the Cape.  Stayed there and liked it.  Good location and great week to be there.  A keeper for certain!


----------



## mike130 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm at Brewster Green right now.  You will love it, its a good time of year.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 2, 2008)

I own there. It is mid cape and is about 1200 sq ft. I would keep it. Many but not all CC TS are hotel conversions and are 1 bd. BG is not. It was built as a condo complex originally. We still have nice weather in October.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 2, 2008)

You should try for an oceanfron TS. Why go all the way to the Cape and stay inland.


----------



## DianneL (Aug 2, 2008)

*Confirmed*

I did confirm Brewster Green.  Appreciate all the comments.  Regarding holding out for an oceanfront location, the week I had in the space bank to use was not a strong trader and probably would not have pulled an oceanfront in that area for the time of year I wanted to travel.  Looking forward to my trip.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations on your trade!!  As others have said, as long as you are not interested in the beach, it is a great time of year to go.

As far as waiting for an oceanfront timeshare ... there are so few, you might never get a trade.

Plenty of restaurants with waterview for lunch or dinner.  

Judie


----------



## nerodog (Aug 2, 2008)

*cape/ brewster green*

Hi, I too own  a spring week  and love it here... next door to a golf course, quiet location but central... suggest a day trip to the National sea shore, Chatham,  Brewster itself has a quaint country store .. lots of good eateries in the area as well... you will enjoy.. spacious and newly renovated units as well... please PM with any other  questions..


----------



## joycapecod (Aug 2, 2008)

And don't forget the National Seashore, and all the easy access beaches. October is a winderful time. We have warm days and cool nights. Remember to pack a sweatshirt or light jacket for the evenings.

Joy


----------



## ausman (Aug 2, 2008)

Nerodog,

I went to send you a PM but then thought it would be better to just post.

I'll be there July 2009. Second stay as I usually scout new locations first before trying for something difficult. We were there MA April vacation week this year and enjoyed it muchly.

What would you recommend, I could give some guidelines for me but since there is a varied audiance I thought it would be better to see recommendations and  pick those applicable.


----------



## kmanto (Aug 3, 2008)

*Brewster Green*

Hello,  We stayed there during spring break 2 years ago.  Very nice resort and the staff can't do enough for you .... very pleasant.   Best part for us is it is real close to the bike trail.

good luck,  kathy


----------



## nerodog (Aug 3, 2008)

*thoughts on the cape*

My fave spots are  the National Seashore, Route 6A is nice to roam and look at all the towns... Chatham and Brewster are nice spots to poke around. Jailhouse Tavern for lunch in ORleans is good and reasonable.. also the Lobster Pound is right on 6A in Orleans also.... BIrdwatchers store is fun to visit.  P'town is fun to see as well with the famous dunes...there are boat rides around Hyannis and HYannis port with the Kennedy compound.. Osterville and Centerville are pretty upscale but nice to walk around. If you head to Sandwich, maybe hop the ferry from Woods HOle and go to Martha's VIneyard for the day. They have bus tours around the island the Black dog shop... lots of  interesting stores....Hope this helps... yes, the bike trails are all over.. for golfers. lots of courses  but pricier than the rest of Mass. Check out the bike trail along the Cape Cod canal....


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a list I've been compiling of Cape Cod to dos:

Walk & visit Chatham:
http://www.chathaminfo.com/

Visit Chatham light:
http://lighthouse.cc/chatham/

Visit Cape Cod Light, N. Turo:
http://lighthouse.cc/highland/index.html

Visit the Nauset Light, Eastham:
http://www.nausetlight.org/

Walk & visit Hyannis:
http://www.hyannis.com/

Walk & visit P-town:
http://www.iamprovincetown.com/index.html

Climb the Pilgrims monument in P-town:
http://pilgrim-monument.org/t3/index.php

Go whale watching from P-town:
http://www.whalewatch.com/

Go whale watching from Hyannis:
http://www.whales.net/

Visit the Cape Cod National Seashore
http://www.nps.gov/caco/ 

Visit Coast Guard Beach (part of CCNS):
http://travelwithkids.about.com/library/beaches/bldrbeach2004_8.htm 

Hike/bike the Cape Cod rail trail:
http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/southeast/ccrt.htm

Take a train ride from Hyannis:
http://www.capetrain.com/

Visit Marth’s Vinyard or Nantucket by ferry from Woods Hole or Hyannis:
http://web1.steamshipauthority.com/ssa/
http://www.hy-linecruises.com/

Go antiquing on Rte 6A:
http://www.capecodcommission.org/byway.htm

Visit & enjoy a drive-in theater/flea market (you do know what a drive-in theater is, don’t you ; the flea market is during the day), Wellfleet:
http://www.wellfleetdrivein.com/

Golf anyone?
http://www.capecodchamber.org/listings?category_id=30

Take a hike!
http://www.cctrails.org/

Do some shopping at the Christmas Tree Shops (there are 6?? on Cape Cod):
http://www.christmastreeshops.com/massachusetts.html

Watch the fishermen unload the catch of the day at the Chatham Fish Pier & then buy it at the little fish store there:
http://www.telecamsystems.com/fishpier/

While at P-town, take a dune tour:
http://www.artsdunetours.com/index.html

tour the Cape Cod Potato Chip Factory.
http://www.capecodchips.com/visitors/factoryhours.aspx




SBtS


----------



## DianneL (Aug 3, 2008)

*Wow!*

Thanks for all the good information.  Very helpful in planning my trip.


----------

